# Effect of T3 on a Test E cycle



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Would adding 50mcg T3 ED reduce the gains on a 750mg/PW Test E cycle?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I could be wrong but I swear I read somewhere that T3 can potentiate the effects of Test


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting, I was under the impression that T3 would increase metabolism, therefore reducing calorie surplus and reduce gains.

Think I'll just wait till end of cycle then maintain calories but increase CV to cut the body fat.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> I could be wrong but I swear I read somewhere that T3 can potentiate the effects of Test


 I think I read similar.

Low dose of 12.5-25mcg increasing protein synthesis iirc


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I think it was something directly related to the increase in metabolism, therefore increase in protein metabolism that the increased test can make use of. I will try and find the study


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

xpower said:


> I think I read similar.
> 
> Low dose of 12.5-25mcg increasing protein synthesis iirc


Agree. Low doses increase protein synth, whereas higher doses decrease it.

J


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Probably not really need if you're doing such a simple cycle. But 25mcg is beneficial ime. 50mcg only if doing a heavy/high dose cycle with high cals.

T3 will reduce gains if the AAS (also peptides/slin/food) you're taking doesn't increase protein synthesis enough to combat the increased protein breakdown from T3. But theory is more cell turnover = more growth IF all growth factors are in place i.e enough PEDs/food.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep ahead of the T3 in terms of cals / pro and it is useful


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm on 500mg test E on my 5th week. can i add one tab o T3 25mcg per day ? 5 days on and weekends off ? to combat some fat gain. ? or will it kill my gain ?


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

why 5 days?

youll still have a surpressed tsh and surpressed thyroid gland on the weekend so dont break on weekends as it wont change recovery time

25mcg wont kill your gains but i cant find any benefit of using t3 when bulking...its not needed and i found when using t3 with a normal thyroid makes me more tired and less hungry so it worked oposite for me....


----------

